# Having a hard time to install icc profile



## Antonio Correia (Feb 11, 2020)

I have spent quite some hours trying to install an icc profile in LR but I can't.
What happens ? I have it on the Downloads folder and when I am guided to paste it on the _Library > Application support > Adobe > Color > *Profiles*_  folder, this one doesn't exist and I find a Proofing instead !
And indeed this folder contains the profile because I have paste it in. It has also another one I currently using. Apparently.
But it seems that Lightroom doesn't see these files but others, placed somewhere so it seems... please see red arrow bellow.
What am I supposed to do ?

In the first screen capture from Lightroom you see a red arrow which is an icc profile I have installed some time ago.
The second screen capture is from the Finder. 
Yes, I have shut down LR after the installation of the profile.

Lightroom should have a way to import icc profiles ! Don't you think so ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 11, 2020)

Antonio Correia said:


> I have it on the Downloads folder and when I am guided to paste it on the _Library > Application support > Adobe > Color > *Profiles*_ folder, this one doesn't exist


You are looking for the wrong folder. The System icc-profiles folder is _Library > *ColorSync* > Profiles _and the user icc-profiles folder is _User > Username > Library > *ColorSync* > Profiles. _You need to place your profiles in one of those two folders and then select them in Lightroom.


----------



## Antonio Correia (Feb 12, 2020)

Thank you Johan !
That is a good tip indeed but there is another way:
Double click your startup drive's icon on the desktop. It's there, inside Library !


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 13, 2020)

Antonio Correia said:


> Thank you Johan !
> That is a good tip indeed but there is another way:
> Double click your startup drive's icon on the desktop. It's there, inside Library !



That would be the "Computer" level location, as seen in the ColorSync Utility.  The profile browser in Lightroom may not see any custom profiles that you place there. The preferred location is the user path, the second one that @Johan Elzenga listed in his previous reply.

-louie


----------



## Antonio Correia (Feb 13, 2020)

Since the issue is solved I now ask you:
Can I rename an *.icc profile ?
icc profiles come with codes including letters, numbers etc. I want to change it's name to the name of the paper they belong to.
Renaming the files seems not to work. Any work around ?
Thank you ! 
-
EDIT
Curiously it assumes automatically the original name even after being rename


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 13, 2020)

The name displayed in Lightroom is the internal name contained in profile itself. You have a tool that reads and writes profiles such as ColorThink v2. It will work on 10.14 but is still not 64bit for 10.15. 

-louie


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 15, 2020)

I can’t check it now because I type this on my iPad, but I believe ColorSync Utility (comes free with MacOS) can do this.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 15, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> I can’t check it now because I type this on my iPad, but I believe ColorSync Utility (comes free with MacOS) can do this.


Yes, I got a chance to check it and you can indeed change the internal name of the profile in ColofSync Utility. Select the profile and click on the 'Open' button on the right of the profile path. That will open a new window with extra information. Among that information is the internal name. Change it, save the profile and you're done.


----------

